# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  رشته های بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزاد

## Sorme

سلام وقت بخیر 
میخواستم بدونم رشته های بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزاد مثل حقوق، روانشناسی و کامیپیوتر ... کلاسای دانشگاه به صورت حضوری یا غیر حضوری(مجازی)
بعد اصلا برا رشته های بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزاد ارائه خوابگاه داره؟
من رشتم تجربیه

----------


## reza2018

> سلام وقت بخیر 
> میخواستم بدونم رشته های بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزاد مثل حقوق، روانشناسی و کامیپیوتر ... کلاسای دانشگاه به صورت حضوری یا غیر حضوری(مجازی)
> بعد اصلا برا رشته های بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزاد ارائه خوابگاه داره؟
> من رشتم تجربیه


دانشگاه آزاد هم کلاساش و هم امتحاناش حضوری هست

----------


## Sorme

> _
> 
> سلام عزیزم 
> اره حضوریه . فکر نکنم دیگه دانشگاه غیرحضوری بشه .
> ولی قضیه ی خوابگاه فکر کنم بستگی داره به دانشگاه . 
> دانشگاه آزاد شهر ما خوابگاه رو به صورت جدا میده و خود دانشجو باید هزینه اش رو بپردازه اگه اشتباه نکنم . خیلی ها هم چند نفری خونه می گیرند ._


من معدل نهاییم ۱۳ و خورده ای هسش و معدل کل دیپلمم ۱۸ و خورده ای
با این معدل میتونم دانشگاه آزاد تهران یکی از سه رشته کامپیوتر، روانشناسی، حقوق و بخونم؟

----------


## Sorme

> دانشگاه آزاد هم کلاساش و هم امتحاناش حضوری هست


از شهریه این سه رشته اطلاعی دارید؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sorme


من معدل نهاییم ۱۳ و خورده ای هسش و معدل کل دیپلمم ۱۸ و خورده ای
با این معدل میتونم دانشگاه آزاد تهران یکی از سه رشته کامپیوتر، روانشناسی، حقوق و بخونم؟


سلام موضوع رد کردن سد معدل نصاب و قبولی نیست 
میزان  تراکم تقاضاع شانس شمارو تغییر میده
اگر از بین یک جمع با معدل های پایین تر از 18 شما هم تقاضا بدید برای پذیرش این رشته شانستون خیلی زیاده تا اینکه از جمعی با معدل نزدیک شما و بالاتر تقاضا بدید

البته معدلت خوبه*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sorme


از شهریه این سه رشته اطلاعی دارید؟


شهریه پایه ازاد تا جایی که میدونم کلی و هماهنگه اما شهریه متغییر نسبت به مقام و رتبه دانشگاه و تصمیمات دانشگاه تغییر میکنه که اینجاش فشار میاره
مثلا شهریه دانشگاه ازاد واحد شمال تهران  با شهریه ازاد شهرستان ایکس برابر نخواهد بود*

----------


## Sorme

> *
> 
> سلام موضوع رد کردن سد معدل نصاب و قبولی نیست 
> میزان  تراکم تقاضاع شانس شمارو تغییر میده
> اگر از بین یک جمع با معدل های پایین تر از 18 شما هم تقاضا بدید برای پذیرش این رشته شانستون خیلی زیاده تا اینکه از جمعی با معدل نزدیک شما و بالاتر تقاضا بدید
> 
> البته معدلت خوبه*


مرسی از توضیحاتتون
کاملا متوجه شدم

----------


## Sorme

> _
> 
> به احتمال زیاد اره . بستگی به همین معدل کل داره که برای تو بالاست . البته بستگی داره چند نفر  دیگه با چه معدلایی برای اون رشته ی بدون کنکور ثبت نام کنند و اینکه خب کدوم دانشگاه آزاد می خوای بری .ولی فکر می کنم تو همه شون شانست بالاست ._


ممنون عزیزم

----------


## Little_girl

> سلام وقت بخیر 
> میخواستم بدونم رشته های بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزاد مثل حقوق، روانشناسی و کامیپیوتر ... کلاسای دانشگاه به صورت حضوری یا غیر حضوری(مجازی)
> بعد اصلا برا رشته های بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزاد ارائه خوابگاه داره؟
> من رشتم تجربیه


ببین من پیام نور کامپیوترم 
آزاد راستش انتخاب رشته نکردم
ببین  بستگی داره کیا با چ معدل هایی انتخاب کنن اون رشته ای که مد نظرته 
مثلا دانشگاه ما با معدل ۱۷ قبولی نداده 
ولی مثلا دانشگاه پاکدشت قبولی داده 
متوجه ای چی میگم بستگی داره که چ معدل هایی اون رشته رو بزنن 
نمیدونم حالا شاید پیام نور و آزاد فرق داشته باشه ولی خب چون جفتش با معدله احتمال میدم همین باشه 
شهریه ثابت هم هرسال اعلام میشه اما تو آزاد بستگی به دانشگاه و محلیتش  داره 
چند تا از دوستام آزادن اما با آزمون رفتن حسابداری میخونه ثابتش اشتباه نکنم حدودای ۲  تومن بود حالا متغیرم بستگی به انتخاب واحدت داره.

بعد اصولا رشته هایی مث کامپیوتر و حسابداری و زبان زود تر پر میشن تو با سوابق ها 
معدلت هم بالاس غصه نخور احتمال میدم هر چی بزنی قبولی.
صرفا تجربه ی شخصی گفتم امیدوارم بدردت بخوره.

----------


## Sorme

> ببین من پیام نور کامپیوترم 
> آزاد راستش انتخاب رشته نکردم
> ببین  بستگی داره کیا با چ معدل هایی انتخاب کنن اون رشته ای که مد نظرته 
> مثلا دانشگاه ما با معدل ۱۷ قبولی نداده 
> ولی مثلا دانشگاه پاکدشت قبولی داده 
> متوجه ای چی میگم بستگی داره که چ معدل هایی اون رشته رو بزنن 
> نمیدونم حالا شاید پیام نور و آزاد فرق داشته باشه ولی خب چون جفتش با معدله احتمال میدم همین باشه 
> شهریه ثابت هم هرسال اعلام میشه اما تو آزاد بستگی به دانشگاه و محلیتش  داره 
> چند تا از دوستام آزادن اما با آزمون رفتن حسابداری میخونه ثابتش اشتباه نکنم حدودای ۲  تومن بود حالا متغیرم بستگی به انتخاب واحدت داره.
> ...


ممنون ک وقتت و گذاشتی
متوجه شدم

----------

